# Anyone know about flying while fat on Alaska Airlines?



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be taking a trip to visit two fabulous friends in early August and I'll be flying from CA to OR. There is only one non-stop flight, run by Alaska Airlines. Anyone know anything about them, if they're fat-friendly, good service, crash a lot?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a WONDERFUL experience with Alaska Airlines just last February! They do one or two non-stop flights per day on a DC to LA route, and it was so convinient! I don't remember their flights being terribly packed either, so even if they're fat friendly, you could end up with a bunch of seats to yourself. My guess, being a small airline, is that they ARE fat-friendly... just because Alaska is pretty far out there and one would assume that they care about their customers' comfort being the long trips they make. I totally recommend it though... the only setback is that you have to REALLY look to find the terminal it's going out of- since it's so obscure. I'd still call them about fat-friendliness to be sure... however, as far as everything else is concerned- they're great! 

Have fun visiting your friends, Tina!


----------



## ripley (Jul 6, 2006)

"Flying while fat"....is that anything like driving while intoxicated?


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Might as well be, rip, because one is often penalized for it!  

Thanks, eightyseven. That one flight I found only had three seats left, though, so I doubt it's going to be a roomy flight, that one. Dunno if it would be different if I left a day or so earlier or later. Can you tell me if the seats are roomy at all, and if there is enough leg room?


----------



## missaf (Jul 6, 2006)

If you're looking for roomy, Jetblue or American have the most legroom right now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> I will be taking a trip to visit two fabulous friends in early August and I'll be flying from CA to OR. There is only one non-stop flight, run by Alaska Airlines. Anyone know anything about them, if they're fat-friendly, good service, crash a lot?



AA is pretty much all we fly from up here. I've found them to be very nice, very accommodating, and so far I've made it every time.  I'm glad to hear you're doing this, honey!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 6, 2006)

Gosh, I hope you'll have a good time whoever you're visiting. 

I've flown Alaska to CA, Seattle and Alaska and have always found them really friendly and accommodating. They're who I'm flying to LV on, though I got two seats. There are a lot of Alaska flights here; I think they may even have their own wing in the airport. I think you'll like them, toots.

Does seatguru.com have any info on the seat widths? My bro is on one of their flights at this very moment. Wish I could have told him to measure before he flew.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

I did some research for you, Tina! Here's Alaska Airlines website and their information on seat size, seatbelt extendors, and "passengers of size."

http://www.alaskaair.com/www2/help/faqs/Seatbelt-Extensions.asp


----------



## Tina (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you, eightyseven! Very kind of you. 

I clicked on your link, after the reservation was made, for _one_ seat, and saw this:

_"Some passengers of size may need more room than the seat width allows and must occupy their own seat and a portion of the entire adjoining seat. For the safety and comfort of all customers, the passenger of size will be required to purchase two seats. In order to request these special arrangements, call Alaska Airlines at 1-800-ALASKAAIR (1-800-252-7522) or Horizon Air at 1-800-547-9308."_

I hope they don't end up kicking my fat ass off, because I'm a woman on a mission.



rainyday said:


> Gosh, I hope you'll have a good time whoever you're visiting.



You know, I have a feeling us girls (and the lone, unfortunate guy) are going to have a BLAST!!



> I've flown Alaska to CA, Seattle and Alaska and have always found them really friendly and accommodating. They're who I'm flying to LV on, though I got two seats. There are a lot of Alaska flights here; I think they may even have their own wing in the airport. I think you'll like them, toots.



Was your ass about my size when you did, rainy? BTW, I sent you my itinerary.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> You know, I have a feeling us girls (and the lone, unfortunate guy) are going to have a BLAST!!



Damn right! We'll just tell him he's a privileged exception to FAT CHICKS ONLY. 



Tina said:


> Was your ass about my size when you did, rainy? BTW, I sent you my itinerary.


Alaska was in high school, but the Seattle trip I flew to a job interview when my hips were about 70" I think. It was tight but doable. For California I got two seats.


----------



## Friday (Jul 7, 2006)

> Damn right! We'll just tell him he's a privileged exception to FAT CHICKS ONLY.


 
Too funny Rainy. I told her we should get him a shirt that says 'Honorary Fat Chick'. He'd wear it.

Damn this is going to be fun.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 7, 2006)

Got a spare T-shirt? Somewhere I have some iron-on transfers you run through a printer.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the Political Correctness of the Alaska Airlines description, Tina. Maybe they should just be blunt about it and say:

"Some fat people may be too big to fit our seats and their big ass spills over into adjoining seats. For the comfort of our acceptably-sized customers, fat people will be required to purchase two seats. In order to make sure that we can discriminate against you for your size and rip you off in proper fashion, call Alaska Airlines at 1-800-ALASKAAIR (1-800-252-7522) or Horizon Air at 1-800-547-9308."

... what do you think?


----------



## moonvine (Jul 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I did some research for you, Tina! Here's Alaska Airlines website and their information on seat size, seatbelt extendors, and "passengers of size."
> 
> http://www.alaskaair.com/www2/help/faqs/Seatbelt-Extensions.asp



Wow, I didn't know Alaska Airlines made you buy 2 seats. That is bad. Guess I will not fly them either.


----------



## Tina (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you did okay with 70" hips, rainy. Mine are about 66". I definitely predict spillage, and hope I am seated next to a child or a very thin, very casual and understanding person. Or a non-overly-flirtatious FA.

I'll make the design if'n you wanna make the shirt. Or I can do what I offerred to do when Friday and I were talking last night and design it to be purchased through my cafe press store. 

Woo hooo!! Fatgirl fun, and one very harrassed male onlooker -- who will either be amused and lovin' it or rolling his eyes. 

LOL, eightyseven. I guess their 'gentle' wording is better than, "all you fatasses better buy two seats, or else!"


----------



## moonvine (Jul 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> LOL, eightyseven. I guess their 'gentle' wording is better than, "all you fatasses better buy two seats, or else!"



I think they should just say "Fat people, we don't want your business. Please don't fly this airline."


----------



## Tina (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll find out which it will be. I'll post about it after returning home, if you like.

You know what, though? United says that, too, just to cover themselves, but they were nothing but great when I flew to the East last year.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'll make the design if'n you wanna make the shirt. Or I can do what I offerred to do when Friday and I were talking last night and design it to be purchased through my cafe press store.


You're welcome to the transfers if I can find them, but doing it through your store would probably be better quality.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> I will be taking a trip to visit two fabulous friends in early August and I'll be flying from CA to OR. There is only one non-stop flight, run by Alaska Airlines. Anyone know anything about them, if they're fat-friendly, good service, crash a lot?




I fly fat on Alaska Airlines all the time  NO problems 
if you need a seatbelt extender (dont know if you do or not, just speaking generally here) then just ask the flight attendant while boarding. You can even preboard if you listen for the announcement. if the flight is not full ask if you can be moved to a seat where no one is next to you. Also on the day of departure you can upgrade to first class for $50 if there are seats available so check in early!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Wow, I didn't know Alaska Airlines made you buy 2 seats. That is bad. Guess I will not fly them either.



Every EVERY airline has this policy. I have worked for an airline for a year now and I've never seen anyone be made to purchase a second seat...


----------



## crazygrad (Jul 9, 2006)

Every airline I've ever been on has that policy and I never bought 2 seats.

The last time I flew Alaska Air, I was about 250 lbs and fit fine- no extender, no spillage. And they were friendly and courteous.


----------



## Friday (Jul 10, 2006)

> ...one very harrassed male onlooker -- who will either be amused and lovin' it or rolling his eyes.



Oh, he'll be laughin' his ass off. I feel like I ought to warn y'all though, he takes exception to strangers who make rude remarks to his girlfriends. Sometimes quite um... physical exception.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 10, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Every EVERY airline has this policy. I have worked for an airline for a year now and I've never seen anyone be made to purchase a second seat...





> Delta and United do not force larger customers to purchase a second seat, but instead ask the passenger to move to another seat where they can sit alone.



This article states that American has a second seat policy, but I can't find it documented anywhere. I will not fly airlines with a second seat policy, so I need to figure it out. 

Southwest makes people purchase additional seats all the time. The linked article documents a woman being forced off the plane after refusing to purchase a second seat.

http://www.blackcollegeview.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2004/09/17/414b27f4d1509


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 17, 2006)

moonvine said:


> This article states that American has a second seat policy, but I can't find it documented anywhere. I will not fly airlines with a second seat policy, so I need to figure it out.
> 
> Southwest makes people purchase additional seats all the time. The linked article documents a woman being forced off the plane after refusing to purchase a second seat.
> 
> http://www.blackcollegeview.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2004/09/17/414b27f4d1509




You know you are right. I'm looked at websites for both Delta and United and I dont see anywhere that says passengers should purchase a second seat should they need one. I do however work at an airport and talk to employees of both airlines and have been told that there have been situations come up where they've had to have someone either purchase a second seat or be accomodated on a different flight. 

I happen to support the idea of buying 2nd seats though. If a flight is booked to capacity (every seat taken) and someone is going to take up more than their fair share of the row then I'm all for making that person pay for the other seat that they are taking up space in. Lets face it unless you are flying first class we are all packed in there like sardines and even a couple of inches make a difference. If however the flight isn't full and there are seats that have empty seats next to them then by all means put that larger passenger in the seat with the empty seat adjacent. That's great for customer service and doesn't take any money away from the airline.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 17, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> You know you are right. I'm looked at websites for both Delta and United and I dont see anywhere that says passengers should purchase a second seat should they need one. I do however work at an airport and talk to employees of both airlines and have been told that there have been situations come up where they've had to have someone either purchase a second seat or be accomodated on a different flight.



I don't mind being accomodated on a different flight - in fact, I make sure to build in extra travel time in case this needs to happen. 



> I happen to support the idea of buying 2nd seats though. If a flight is booked to capacity (every seat taken) and someone is going to take up more than their fair share of the row then I'm all for making that person pay for the other seat that they are taking up space in.



I don't take up any part of another seat. I raise the aisle armrest. However, I don't see why they can't shuffle people around and put a child or a tiny adult next to the person who needs a couple of extra inches - not to mention that SWA will not allow a fat person to only buy one seat even if they are travelling with a thin partner who does not mind giving up a couple of extra seat inches. Nor will they allow 2 fat people travelling together to purchase 3 seats. They would have to purchase 4. The size of the plane seats is not my fault and I am not about to pay extra because the airlines decided to make the seats smaller than my ass is. I do support your right to purchase as many tickets/seats as you want though. I just personally am not going to do it. I will drive, take a bus, or ride a bike first. 



> Lets face it unless you are flying first class we are all packed in there like sardines and even a couple of inches make a difference. If however the flight isn't full and there are seats that have empty seats next to them then by all means put that larger passenger in the seat with the empty seat adjacent. That's great for customer service and doesn't take any money away from the airline.



The only flights I ever fly on that aren't full are the very short hops, like Dallas/Austin. All the rest are always full.


----------



## crazygrad (Jul 18, 2006)

most airlines don't design planes. plane designers and manufacturers do, and the airlines don't run them- why you find the same planes in most airlines around the world.

if you lift the aisle arm rest, what do you do if it won't lift? In my experience, they don't all go up. Not trying to start anything- just curious


----------



## moonvine (Jul 19, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> most airlines don't design planes. plane designers and manufacturers do, and the airlines don't run them- why you find the same planes in most airlines around the world.



The actual planes, yes, but the seats can vary. American Airlines got "more room throughout coach" by manipulating the seats - I believe they removed a row, or something. That's why SeatGuru.com is so invaluable to fat chicks. If I have to fly an unfamiliar plane, that's where I go for info. My favorite plane is the MD-80, and my favorite seat is 28D. 



> if you lift the aisle arm rest, what do you do if it won't lift? In my experience, they don't all go up. Not trying to start anything- just curious



Well, bulkhead seats never lift. So I don't book into those seats. If I am flying a known plane I select a seat in which I know for sure the armrest goes up. (28 D on the MD-80). Before you ask what I do if that seat is booked, I fly for pleasure, and book in advance. It is never booked. There are other seats on the plane where the armrest goes up (any non exit, non first row seat), that just happens to be my favorite. If it is an unfamiliar plane, I call and ask for an aisle seat in which the armrest goes up (in a few of the smaller planes the WINDOW SEAT armrest actually goes up, in which case I request the window). If it is an emergency (the recent situation where the fuel pump broke on the plane I was booked into is a good example), I call and VERY VERY NICELY told them I needed to be booked on a flight in an aisle seat which had an aisle armrest that raised as the other seats did not accomodate me. She booked me into first class at no charge to me, as all the aisle seats were taken. 

I've found that people are willing to work with you if you are 1. polite 2. calm 3. explain your situation ("I am in need of a seat with an aisle armrest that raises, as your other seats will not accomodate me.")

I would imagine that if you are nasty, demanding, and rude, people won't be as willing to work with you. And I didn't mean to infer that anyone on this board is nasty, demanding, or rude, but lord knows I have seen it in airports, and not just from fat people by any means.


----------



## crazygrad (Jul 19, 2006)

I know what you mean about rude passengars, some drive me crazy, like the woman whose let her kid dump his dinner on my head.

I've never asked for anything on a flight except a seat belt extender once, and frankly, it took me a year or two of flying to figure out arm rests went up. i'm just afraid to break anything on the plane- i don't even recline.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> "Flying while fat"....is that anything like driving while intoxicated?


 
no, flying while fat is the air travel equivalent to driving while fat, or even the popular and well known term - driving while black (which has nothing to do with fat...) :bow:


----------



## rainbowsongbird (Mar 21, 2008)

I usually fly Alaska Airlines/Horizon and have never had an issue with being required to buy a second seat, however on a flight that was not full as I was getting on the plane to get to my Grandma's funeral Southwest Airline took me aside and told me I would not be allowed on the flight unless I bought another ticket, AT FULL PRICE! Needless to say I was very upset, and if it had been anything but last minute on my way to a funeral I would have cancelled the ticked I had and demanded a refund. The only good thing about the whole situation is that the price for the extra seat was eventually refunded due to the both my departure and return flights being only partially full. It looks like I have to fly this summer, and I am not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## James (Mar 21, 2008)

August eh?

Here's hoping I'm in OR by that time... It would be great to meet you in person


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2008)

James said:


> August eh?
> 
> Here's hoping I'm in OR by that time... It would be great to meet you in person




This thread was from 2006.  Unless you are traveling by time machine, which would be VERY cool.


----------



## James (Mar 21, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> This thread was from 2006.  Unless you are traveling by time machine, which would be VERY cool.


 
LOL :doh:

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Friday (Mar 26, 2008)

It was cool James. That's when we got to meet Sasha.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 26, 2008)

The Alaska Airline site FAQ has this on it:

Can I request a refund for the second seat if the flight is not full?

Once you have completed travel, if all flight segments between origin and destination had extra seats available, you may be eligible for a refund of the second seat for that portion of your trip. You may request a refund by using our online form or contacting Customer Care at 1-800-654-5669. Simply provide the name on the ticket, travel dates, flight information and ticket number.

Worth looking into to get the pennies back if you can!
Have a great trip

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2008)

James said:


> August eh?
> 
> Here's hoping I'm in OR by that time... It would be great to meet you in person


Oh, I wish, honey! I'd love to go back to OR, and I'd love to meet you one day, too. But yeah, that was a year and a half ago. This August, hopefully my son will be visiting here. One day, though, you and I must meet. 


Friday said:


> It was cool James. That's when we got to meet Sasha.


Yup. It was fantastic getting to meet everyone, and also to get to spend a few days with Rainy, Friday, her hubby D, and Vickie. Simply fantastic.


BeaBea said:


> Worth looking into to get the pennies back if you can!
> Have a great trip


Thanks, Tracey. That was a long time ago; wish I could go again, but it's not in the cards this summer, I believe. I really loved Portland, though, and would love to live there.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 26, 2008)

Doh! :doh: Apologies.

I was searching DIMs for flight information. I might need to do a trip soon and I'm already in a state of meltdown at the very thought! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Mar 26, 2008)

No worries. I understand, Tracey. I really don't like to travel. It's just plain painful for me, but I do at least know I can do it. I have only had one airlines person be rude to me in the several trips I've made, and most have been very nice. 

What do you fear?


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> What do you fear?



Interesting question... I had to think about this one a bit and break it down to work out the problem. 

I think there are two main things - the amount of walking I will have to do in the Airports at both ends, and fitting onto the plane. (Not so much the seat as I have two booked, but more managing to get up between the rows of seats) Added on to this though is the fact that I'm not arranging my own travel and as a self confessed control freak its hard to let anyone else sort the details out! :doh:

This has been really helpful though as now I'm actually not scared about 'everything' anymore - just about two things which I think I can tackle; I'm flying from my local Airport instead of from London so as long as I check in early and take my time I should be ok. The fitting in thing is a bit more of a an issue so as soon as I get my e-tickets through I'm going to ring the Airline and ask if I can reserve seats near an entrance and pre-board. 

I'm still waiting for final confirmation on the trip but hopefully I'll have some more details soon 

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Mar 27, 2008)

Tracey, I asked because it can help to define fears in order to help conquer, or prepare for, them. And also because I hoped that I could in some way help, and I might have some ideas for you.

First, once you have your confirmation numbers, etc, you can call the airlines and tell them that you have difficulty walking and need an extra large wheelchair and help getting to and from the airplane and its connections. This will also allow you to pre-board your flight/s, eliminating at least one trip down the aisle of a potentially full plane. You might have to get up to use the bathroom, but nothing you can do about that. You could, perhaps, ask to have your seats moved nearer the restroom if you think that would help. I have found airlines personnel to be fantastic at making accommodations and being helpful in general. 

As soon as you board and the flight crew greets you, ask for a seatbelt extender. They'll either hand one to you right away, or if they only have the one they use for display, they'll bring it to you before the plane takes off.

I, like you, would want to make my own arrangements -- or have Eric make them, since he knows what I require.

Just a few little accommodations can make all the difference in your experience, Tracey. I've met some of the nicest people while flying, and I hope you do, too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't envy anyone flying this year. We tried to purchase plane tickets to visit my birth mom in Nova Scotia (from the L.A. Calif. area...) they practically doubled in price from last year! I've also read that airlines are cutting back on flights (more crowding and overbooking...), and that most airlines are also closing a lot of the customer service counters to save on costs because of high fuel prices. I also read that the airlines are pulling out the old turbo-prop planes because they are more efficient on fuel but they are smaller (more cramped) and noiser.

I think the next few years are going to really suck for traveling by air.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> Tracey, I asked because it can help to define fears in order to help conquer, or prepare for, them. And also because I hoped that I could in some way help, and I might have some ideas for you.



Thank you Tina, it really did help! Working out exactly I was fretting over makes it all seem so much less overwhelming!

I've been booked for a modelling job in Sweden and I've just had confirmation come through about my flight. I did mention to them that I would need two seats (and obviously they know what they are getting when they book me) but the lovely thoughtful folks have actually booked me two in Premium class. The reservation says that it has to be two together, with a lifting armrest between and that I will need an extender. They've also reserved the seats in the row behind the emergency exit row which from the seat plan is the easiest to get to. All in all I'm a very happy and relieved bunny...

A few concerns remain - but its only a two hour flight so if I cut back on the coffee that morning I should be just fine... As for the walking - I think I'd feel more pressure if I had people travelling with me but as I will be on my own I can take my time and go at my own speed.

My main concerns now are what on earth I am going to pack - and what the maximum penalty for smuggling great big gorgeous Vikings out of the country might be :wubu: 

Tracey xxx


----------



## Tina (Mar 27, 2008)

Heh. Say they are your security guards... 

You're welcome. It's what I usually do when I have fears about something. Some fears are, obviously, easier than others, but yes, they seem much bigger when rolling around there in your mind, and seem more manageable when they are defined and you can make a plan of action.

These people sound very accommodating and nice. And what fun it sounds like you'll have. You're becoming quite famous, Tracey.  I'd love to see pics from the shoot if you're able to post some here.


----------

